# Java Sound Lautstärke



## Developer_X (25. Feb 2009)

Hi, ich weiß ja nicht ob das bei Java auch geht, aber kann man mit Java einen Sound spielen lassen, und dann angeben, wie laut der Sound ist, oder die Lautstärke ändern so wie man es will?
Wenn ja bitte sagt mir wie. Danke schon mal im Voraus Developer_X


----------



## HoaX (25. Feb 2009)

Google?
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/sound/controls.html?

Wie kommt das "Erfahrener Benutzer" unter deinen Nick?


----------



## Developer_X (25. Feb 2009)

Kannst du nicht lesen oder was?
Ich sagt wie kann man die LAutstärke einstellen, wie wärs mal mit einem Example, oder etwas dazu. nicht von was anderem


----------



## Vayu (25. Feb 2009)

Developer_X hat gesagt.:


> Kannst du nicht lesen oder was?
> Ich sagt wie kann man die LAutstärke einstellen, wie wärs mal mit einem Example, oder etwas dazu. nicht von was anderem



kannst du nicht lesen? (ach nee kann er nicht)

weil Hoax hat dir einen passenden Link geposted ... vielleicht nicht 100% richtig, aber wenn man sich die Seite auch nur angeschaut hätte, hätte man oben links nen Link auf "Playing Back Audio" gefunden, was wohl zu 100% deine Frage hätte beantworten können ...

achja, die Forensuche hätte dich auch weitergebracht ...


----------



## Developer_X (25. Feb 2009)

nein das wäre der richtige link gewesen
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/sound/playing.html


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (25. Feb 2009)

... obenstehende Interaktion nennt man in der Psychotherapie "Helfer-Verfolger-Spielchen" ...


----------



## Vayu (26. Feb 2009)

Developer_X hat gesagt.:


> nein das wäre der richtige link gewesen
> http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/sound/playing.html



lol genau wie ich es geschrieben hatte -.- er scheint wirklich nicht lesen zu können ...


----------



## Zed (26. Feb 2009)

Das ihr euch überhaupt noch die Mühe macht auf die Beiträge von Developer_X zu antworten ist mir echt ein Rätsel.


----------



## Vayu (26. Feb 2009)

haha mir fällt grad was ein ... das vB hat doch die ignore funktion ... dass ich da jetzt erst draufkomme.


----------



## HoaX (26. Feb 2009)

Und wo find ich die?


----------



## Ebenius (26. Feb 2009)

Im Kontrollzentrum oder hier.

Ebenius


----------

